# How often do I feed my fish?



## Hazarrd (Dec 24, 2006)

Should I feed my fish once every day, twice a day, or every other day? I have flake food and pellets/wafers for the corys.

2 Male Dwarf Gourmis
3 Dalmation Mollies
8 Neon Tetras
4 RUmmy Nosed Tetras
4 Glow Light Tetras
6 Coryfish

Also, I have a new tank and I am going away for 9 days on Jan 5th. I've been doing daily water changes to keep the levels normal.

Readings are 0 & 0, and nitrates are at around 7-8. If there are no water changes in a 9 day period, is that going to be bad? Also, what do you suggest I do about feeding? I might be able to have someone come over. Are there "timed" feeders or any food that would dissolve at the bottom over time? Thanks.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You should be feeding (with your type of fish) small amounts twice a day. Some fish like large tankbusters go good with one big feeding every other day, but small cmmuntity fish like yours appreciate very small feedings everyday.

Water changes, you could go months without a water change in some systems and you woudn't see a huge difference (keyword SOME).

As for feeding while your away, have someone you trust come over every other day possibly to feed them if you can. Make sure you put up instructions first so they don't just dump food in and call it a day.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

It might be a good idea to put daily portions of food in nine separate baggies, labeled.  That's what I usually do!

Leave emergency phone numbers (cell and hotel) and the e-mail addresses of fishkeepers you trust (and who are online frequently).

Also include instructions for water changes - make them simple and put everything needed in an obvious area. Print out an informational sheet about ammonia and nitrite poisoning symptoms.

Most importantly, promise some cash (a significant amount - perhaps $5 to $15 per day to cover gas and a little something extra) as a reward!  You can probably throw in a little reminder that dead fish will cause you to need to spend some money and, if all or most of your fish die, you'll be unable to pay the promised rate.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sable said:


> It might be a good idea to put daily portions of food in nine separate baggies, labeled.  That's what I usually do!



lol Yeah. Whatever you do, you definitely want them to know how much to put in. While I was away on vacation for a week, my mom basically crashed my tank by feeding an entire months worth of food in less than 5 days.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

If you go on vacation alot just go out and spend the 25 bucks on a timerd feeder...." do this in advance so that you know its working properly"

and with water changes, unless you have a pet " like a cat " up there chacing your fish around an causeing them to stress out i dont see y 9 days would hurt the tank. *IMO*


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I (used to) feed my fish twice a day, at dawn and then dusk. Stick with that schedule. I introduced live food into the schedule throughout the week.

Although thats the general rule, observe and make sure you dont over feed your fish. Its like, time 'em see if they can finish all the food in couple of mins... if they dont first time, reduce the ammount.



> If there are no water changes in a 9 day period, is that going to be bad? Also, what do you suggest I do about feeding?


I think that should be okay... 9 days... that should be ok. Do a partial water change right before you leave. And yes, there is an auto feeder thingy i guess you can get one at a pet store. Don't over feed em right before you leave... and adjust the ammount a lil bit less... since fish dont usually die from starving, as much as from polluted water.

Check all the readings the day before you leave.

hth


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

You said it's a new tank - How new? Has the cycle been completed yet? If the tank is already cycled, then you can leave it without water changes for the 9 days, if not, then you might want to ask your fish care person to change some for you. But make it EASY - give them a clean plastic container to scoop out water with, and a gallon water jug or something to add water. Make sure they know they HAVE to add dechlor.

As far as feeding while you are gone, less is definitely better. If you have your neighbor feed them, then every other day would be better, as the less food, the less likely to pollute the tank.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I would do a small water change before you go and only have your fish care taker come over twice while your gone. If your fish are in good repair and have some food stocks on them there shouldnt be any problem with them lasting that long with out food let alone a few feedings in the middle. The way I look at it is the less I have someone that doesnt know about my tank around it the better. With all of my tanks if i left for that long i would only have someone come look to make sure the power is still on and nothing crazy has happened.

If the fish keeper is experenced just give them a run through before you leave and enjoy the vacation.


----------

